# Barn names?



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm trying to come up for the name for my farm/ barn... I don't have it yet  But I love coming up with things like that. My mom's place is Jubilee Farm (and I made her website http://www.jubileefarmponyparties.com), and a friend of mine is Holiday Farms.

What are some names of y'all's barns/ farms/ fields/ pastures/ boarding places/ etc? I'm just looking for ideas


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

A friend of mine says there are no ranches east of the Miss. river - save a few in central fl. He despises pulling up to a 2 acre farm named xyz ranch.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Mine is Windmill Stables


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Production Acres said:


> A friend of mine says there are no ranches east of the Miss. river - save a few in central fl. He despises pulling up to a 2 acre farm named xyz ranch.


I'll agree that there are few "working" ranches on the east coast, but there are plenty of stables and boarding facilities and pony farms like my mom's. It's just fun to have a name


----------

